# fudog



## megha270 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey :smile:

any idea what fudog is??......i got this msg whn i shut down my pc last night, its "fudog not responding, clik ok to end it"....tried searchin on google, cud nt get enuf info!.......wonder is dat some kinda spyware??


Thanks
:smile: Megha


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Seems to be legit - you can check the expected file size against your own.

http://www.whatsrunning.net/whatsrunning/QueryProcessID.aspx?Process=12791


----------



## Joe Jones (Nov 29, 2008)

What is Fudog??


----------

